# What a pathetic society we live in



## fatherof3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I won't go into a spill about my situation, i have posted before. What has happened to the simple idea of what a marriage should be. Love, honesty, and most of all Respect! My heart goes out to all of the ones posting here, and for all the ones who will be here in the near future. Some would like to call me a hardened man, but i call it my quest for happiness. I read alot on here about swallowing your pride and so on, for some that may be the answer but for me that isn't the question. EVERY marriage will have it's problems, as mine did. When i read some of these post, and i see over and over and over again where the spouse has continued to show mistrust, i only have to question why would you put yourself in such a miserable situation. I know first hand, i had alot to lose also. 14 yrs of marriage, 3 kids, the nice house in the neighborhood, everything. We had it made.....You can't change how someone else is, if they don't feel and beleive in the sanctity of marriage then why even bother......Everyone of you on here deserves to be happy, and i hope you find it....It's not to much to ask that the person you lay beside at night should be the last person to lie to you, to hurt you or to deceive you.......And if they do, YOU have a choice to FORGIVE. It's not your duty to accept and forgive it's YOUR CHOICE.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Proverbs 5 - Passage Lookup - King James Version - BibleGateway.com

This kind of fits. Sorry about your wife. :-(

I think everyone who is married should read this forum because it will keep at the center of their mind, exactly how easily everything can disappear. 

If you love your marriage, nurture it, always.


----------



## NeverSure (May 21, 2009)

Well said fatherof3! I am back on this board after months away from it. Let's just say I need advice but don't know where to start. So, for tonight, I'm just saying hi!


----------



## lorithehun (Sep 22, 2009)

fatherof3 said:


> When i read some of these post, and i see over and over and over again where the spouse has continued to show mistrust, i only have to question why would you put yourself in such a miserable situation. I know first hand, i had alot to lose also. 14 yrs of marriage, 3 kids, the nice house in the neighborhood, everything. We had it made.....You can't change how someone else is, if they don't feel and beleive in the sanctity of marriage then why even bother......Everyone of you on here deserves to be happy, and i hope you find it....It's not to much to ask that the person you lay beside at night should be the last person to lie to you, to hurt you or to deceive you.......And if they do, YOU have a choice to FORGIVE. It's not your duty to accept and forgive it's YOUR CHOICE.


The people that are posting about mistrusting their spouses after an affair are in the process of accepting and forgiving. It's not a switch you can turn on or off at will. It's a process. 

I'm assuming that your wife had an affair.. That can only mean that she didn't "feel and believe in the sanctity of marriage". You ask why we bother... why do you even bother?


----------

